# FR: il en est autrement des fractions



## Cdmshrs

Hi guys, saw this sentence in a book.

Si on peut admettre que les nombres entiers nous sont innés, il en est autrement des fractions, que l'on considère de nos jours comme des nombres – les nombres rationnels pour être précis.

My doubt concentrates on "il en est autrement des fractions".

what does this "en" mean here?
what does "autrement" mean here? What's the logic of this sentence?
What is this "des"? Is it partitive article or a combination of "de" and "les"?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bezoard

Il en est autrement de (du, de la, des) X = il en va autrement de X = le cas de X est différent de ce qu'on vient de voir/dire
"en" n'est pas vraiment analysable.
autrement = différemment
des = de les, combinaison de la préposition et de l'article


----------



## Maître Capello

The set phrase _en être autrement de_ is more or less similar to _c'est différent pour_.

_Il en est autrement des fractions = _C'est différent pour les fractions.

[…]


----------



## Sandalman

il = not a real pronoun; in french it's an "apparent subject", like in "il pleut" (it's raining)
So "il" doesn't replace anything

On the contrary, "en" replaces all the beginning of the sentence

"en" = "les nombres entiers nous sont innés"

 il en est autrement des fractions = les fractions "sont autrement" que les nombres entiers, en ce qui concerne le fait qu'elles soient ou non innées


----------



## olivier68

Oui, je suis d'accord avec Sandalman.

"il" : est bien un pronom, sujet, mais qui ne se réfère effectivement à rien de précis (cf. "il pleut", "it's raining", "es regnet").

"en" : effectivement, ici, se réfère à ce qui précède. On aurait pu écrire "il va autrement _de tout ce qui précède que..."._

L'expression est, je pense, plutôt idiomatique :

"il en va de...", "il y va de..." : très idiomatique, à voir au cas par cas (par exemple, je ne suis incapable d'expliquer la différence, si elle existe, entre "il _y_ va de ma vie" et "il _en_ va de ma vie... Avis/demande aux spécialistes !!!).

"il en/y va de même pour..." = "c'est la même chose pour..."

"il en/y va différemment pour..." = "c'est différent pour..."

Notez cependant que en/y ne sont pas toujours interchangeables dans ces idiomes. A voir au cas par cas.

Je ne sais pas s'il y a une expression anglaise traduisant la chose. L'idée, pour "il en va différemment pour" reste : it is/works/runs differently/turns out to be diffrent for...


----------



## Bezoard

olivier68 said:


> On aurait pu écrire "il va autrement _de tout ce qui précède que..."._


???
Je ne crois pas.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Bezoard,

Je ne comprends pas votre interrogation.
Soit je me suis mal exprimé... soit je ne comprends pas votre réponse. Je n'ai fait que reprendre votre interprétation en #2.
Peut-être y ai-je mal compris un point ?


----------



## Bezoard

Je crois que le "en" de _il en est autrement des fractions_ n'est pas clairement analysable, en dehors d'un sens vague de référence à ce qui précède. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse s'en passer et écrire comme vous faites _il va autrement de tout ce qui précède que… _et par ailleurs je ne vois pas bien comment vous allez rattacher _les fractions_ à la phrase que vous avez commencée.


----------



## olivier68

Ah ! Je comprends mieux la remarque.

Personnellement, la formulation, quoique sans doute peu usagée ni recommandable (et peut-être de syntaxe un peu XVIIème/XVIIIème) ne me choque pas vraiment grammaticalement :

_Il va, autrement/au-delà de ce qui précède, que les fractions, (lesquelles/que l') on considère de nos jours comme des nombres...
_


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme Bezoard je vois mal comment on pourrait se passer de ce _en_.



Bezoard said:


> Je crois que le "en" de _il en est autrement des fractions_ n'est pas clairement analysable, en dehors d'un sens vague de référence à ce qui précède.


----------



## OLN

Je suis d'accord : l'expression "en être de même ou autrement" est figée et on ne peut pas se passer de _en, _qui renvoie à une situation générale implicite et qu'on ne peut pas remplacer par un syntagme précis (Cf. _quoi qu'il en soit). _Cependant_,_ je trouve comme olivier68 difficile de ne pas y voir l'antécédent "de cela" et la redondance "en être/aller de cela".


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

Je viens préciser mes remarques/interrogations.

Je suis tout à fait d’accord avec tout ce qui a été écrit précédemment.

Mais je tente d’apporter quelques nuances ou exemples. Dont je ne dis aucunement qu’il faille les prendre pour règles ;-)

1-      En français contemporain :

SI vous tapez « _il va de même pour _» dans GOOGLE, ce dernier vous sort plein d’exemples actuels. Et là j’introduis une nuance car les réponses se rangent en deux catégories :

-          celles qui introduisent une comparaison « interne » : typiquement « _il va de même pour les uns et les autres_ »

-          celles qui sont « absolues » : typiquement « _il va de même pour les autres_ »

(NB. Même classification possible si vous recherchez l’expression « _il va différemment de_ »)

J’ignore  si ces formulations sont correctes ou pas à ce jour et partout en francophonie. Mais je n’encouragerais pas l’absence de « en/y » dans ces phrases.

2-      En français « classique » :

Je n’ai pas retrouvé l’exemple dont je conserve la mémoire de lecture. C’était dans une française grammaire latine de la fin du XVIIème / début XVIIIème dans laquelle l’auteur utilisait régulièrement ces expressions pour exprimer qu’après avoir exposé une déclinaison ou une conjugaison, il passait à une autre, sinon identique ou du moins analogue, ou bien complètement distincte.

3-      Concernant l’absence d’antécédent à « en/y » :

Je ne suis pas suffisamment expert en grammaire française : peut-être y définit-on le concept d’« _antécédent implicite_ » et/ou d’« _antécédent sylleptique_ » ?


----------



## Cdmshrs

Bezoard said:


> Il en est autrement de (du, de la, des) X = il en va autrement de X = le cas de X est différent de ce qu'on vient de voir/dire
> "en" n'est pas vraiment analysable.
> autrement = différemment
> des = de les, combinaison de la préposition et de l'article



Thanks for you reply! Can you please tell me why it uses "des" here? It looks like "autrement" is paired with "que", so why is it not "it en est autrement que les fractions"?


----------



## Bezoard

Because that would be another construction which would not work in the present case. "Autrement" is not necessarily paired with "que". Here, "de" means "au sujet de" and is used not only with "autrement" but with other adverbs "différemment" or "de même". Note that "de" could be replaced by "pour" in most examples :
_Il en est/va autrement/différemment / de même des/pour les fractions_.
Of course, the pair "autrement que" exists in other constructions :
_Il pense autrement que son père._


----------

